# Hands-free rear liftgate question



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

I've been trying to parse something out about the Tiguan and am having a difficult time making sense of the terms that are being used in regards to the liftgate. I was hoping someone with an SEL could help me out here.

My wife is crazy about the wave-the-foot motion to open and close the liftgate ("Hands-free Easy Open & Easy Close rear liftgate", I assume). I was pretty certain the SEL we test drove had this feature, but I did not test it out. I DID test out the pushbutton open and close feature ("Remote power rear liftgate w/ Closing Assist"), but the salesperson backed the car too close to a big bush at the edge of the lot to really try it out. The salesperson made a point to call out this feature, though.

Based on the order guide, it looks like ONLY the SEL-P has this feature. Can anyone with an SEL confirm or dis-confirm this feature?

Next question that I fear is coming: How do I tell my wife that it's going to be another $4k+ to get that one feature she really wants? :facepalm:


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

GavinD said:


> Next question that I fear is coming: How do I tell my wife that it's going to be another $4k+ to get that one feature she really wants? :facepalm:


Tell her “babe I have something to tell you..” (make sad face, avoid eye contact).. - she’s probably gonna respond with something like: “OMG what happened??!”.. then you say “please don’t get mad at me” (put a sad face back on, look her briefly in the eyes then stare at the floor).. wait 3 seconds and shout “the Tiguan SEL does not have that feature! SEL Premium ONLY!!!”.. add: “$4k more!!!, you get what you pay for!”. No marriage counseling needed and she’ll understand. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

From the VW website:

SEL--- "Remote opening and closing power liftgate"

SEL P---"Hands free Easy Open and Easy Close Liftgate"


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

autostrophic said:


> Tell her “babe I have something to tell you..” (make sad face, avoid eye contact).. - she’s probably gonna respond with something like: “OMG what happened??!”.. then you say “please don’t get mad at me” (put a sad face back on, look her briefly in the eyes then stare at the floor).. wait 3 seconds and shout “the Tiguan SEL does not have that feature! SEL Premium ONLY!!!”.. add: “$4k more!!!, you get what you pay for!”. No marriage counseling needed and she’ll understand. Good luck.


That's almost word for word what I told her. I did mention that the SEL-P includes a heated steering wheel, so I'm pretty sure she's decided on an upgrade.





pwaug said:


> From the VW website:
> 
> SEL--- "Remote opening and closing power liftgate"
> 
> SEL P---"Hands free Easy Open and Easy Close Liftgate"


I don't even know why I bother listening to salespeople any more.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

GavinD said:


> That's almost word for word what I told her. I did mention that the SEL-P includes a heated steering wheel, so I'm pretty sure she's decided on an upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea there are a lot of drop-outs out there selling new cars, unfortunately. I am a sales person aka sales consultant myself but I do know my cars. I am also a VW guy and owned several. I tend to transmit more accurate info to my potential customers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Yep, SEL-P owner here. The digital cockpit sold me on the SEL-P trim, but I'm also loving the foot activated lift gate AND the extra feature SEL-P has where you can press a button on the tailgate (next to the close button), enter the cargo area grab your stuff, then walk away with your hands full and the lift gate closes behind you. I've used that feature many times in my 6 weeks of SEL-P ownership. The heated steering wheel was not exciting to me on paper, as I live in FL, but let me tell you, this past week when temps were in the 30s, I LOVED that feature.
Another bonus SEL-P is the included retractable cargo cover - it's about $400 if you buy aftermarket.
SEL-P is definitely worth the extra $4k to me.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Yep, SEL-P owner here. The digital cockpit sold me on the SEL-P trim, but I'm also loving the foot activated lift gate AND the extra feature SEL-P has where you can press a button on the tailgate (next to the close button), enter the cargo area grab your stuff, then walk away with your hands full and the lift gate closes behind you. I've used that feature many times in my 6 weeks of SEL-P ownership. The heated steering wheel was not exciting to me on paper, as I live in FL, but let me tell you, this past week when temps were in the 30s, I LOVED that feature.
> Another bonus SEL-P is the included retractable cargo cover - it's about $400 if you buy aftermarket.
> SEL-P is definitely worth the extra $4k to me.


Agree! + rain sensing wipers, 19” wheels, LED headlights, leather, Fender and memory seats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

GavinD said:


> I don't even know why I bother listening to salespeople any more.


Funniest example of that was when I test drove a GTI and the salesman didn't even know how to open the hatch.


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

We have the SEL P and we have a hell of a time trying to get the hands free liftgate to work. I've tried just putting my foot straight under and I've also tried a swinging motion but neither work.


----------



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

buzzindsm said:


> We have the SEL P and we have a hell of a time trying to get the hands free liftgate to work. I've tried just putting my foot straight under and I've also tried a swinging motion but neither work.


Mine stopped working yesterday. It was really finicky to begin with, but now it doesn't work altogether. That coupled with the finicky remote start, looks like VW should've spent a little more time in R&D.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

socialD said:


> Funniest example of that was when I test drove a GTI and the salesman didn't even know how to open the hatch.


I should have known when she told me you could get a sunroof on an SE, and I had to correct her that it was only an option on Sold Orders. Apparently I didn't pay enough attention to the Order Guide regarding the liftgate.

SEL owners: Can you close the hatch from the key fob?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

GavinD said:


> SEL owners: Can you close the hatch from the key fob?


Yes but only on 5-seaters. For safety reasons, VW disabled remote liftgate closing on fob and button in the driver door on 7-seaters.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

And only from a relatively short range rather than the full range of the remote.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

autostrophic said:


> Yes but only on 5-seaters. For safety reasons, VW disabled remote liftgate closing on fob and button in the driver door on 7-seaters.


how do you close it again? Do I press once and hold twice? Also, is there a way to close the hatch from inside the car?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> how do you close it again? Do I press once and hold twice? Also, is there a way to close the hatch from inside the car?


What car are we talking about?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

autostrophic said:


> What car are we talking about?


Tiguan SEL P


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rickytenzer said:


> Mine stopped working yesterday. It was really finicky to begin with, but now it doesn't work altogether. That coupled with the finicky remote start, looks like VW should've spent a little more time in R&D.


We noticed that at the beginning but now, we do not have any issues. a quick kick under right in the center (like you are going to kick someone's [email protected])and then step back.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Tiguan SEL P


Like I said in my previous post, you can't remotely close the liftgate on 7-seat models and the switch on the driver door will not close it either. You didn't specify if your vehicle is either 5 or 7.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

autostrophic said:


> Like I said in my previous post, you can't remotely close the liftgate on 7-seat models and the switch on the driver door will not close it either. You didn't specify if your vehicle is either 5 or 7.


oh sorry , 5 seat 4 motion


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Two clicks--holding on the second click closes the rear hatch from outside the car. I haven't been able to get it to close from the inside.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Funny story. I was sitting in the rear installing the LED light bar and a rear dash cam. Closed the hatch while I was in there to line up the cam. Finished up, hit the remote to let myself out...nothin. No apparent way to open it manually from the hatch. My wife came and sprang me before I was forced to climb over the back seat heh.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

socialD said:


> Funny story. I was sitting in the rear installing the LED light bar and a rear dash cam. Closed the hatch while I was in there to line up the cam. Finished up, hit the remote to let myself out...nothin. No apparent way to open it manually from the hatch. My wife came and sprang me before I was forced to climb over the back seat heh.


There is a panel cover over the latch on the interior side. You can easily remove that cover to access the latch and open the door. 

Source: Did the exact same thing as you but no one home to hear my calls for help.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

buzzindsm said:


> We have the SEL P and we have a hell of a time trying to get the hands free liftgate to work. I've tried just putting my foot straight under and I've also tried a swinging motion but neither work.





rickytenzer said:


> Mine stopped working yesterday. It was really finicky to begin with, but now it doesn't work altogether. That coupled with the finicky remote start, looks like VW should've spent a little more time in R&D.


We thought ours was finicky too, but found out that it appears you cannot be too close to the liftgate for it to actually open. As long as you make the kick motion under the bumper and take a step/half-step back, it has worked every time for us. Worth a shot. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Philip J. Fry said:


> We thought ours was finicky too, but found out that it appears you cannot be too close to the liftgate for it to actually open. As long as you make the kick motion under the bumper and take a step/half-step back, it has worked every time for us. Worth a shot. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the solution to the problem. At first I was having problems getting the hands free to work then realized you have to be standing 18-24" away from the bumper for it to operate correctly. Haven't had a problem since then.


----------

